# Visitor slithered right in



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2011)

while I was brushing in the turkey blind!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 19, 2011)

Those are some awesome pictures.  Closer than I want to be to a snake.  What kind is it?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it is an Eastern Garter Snake, but I'll wait for the experts to confirm.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like he's checking you out pretty good with that tongue action, wvdawg.  You got some great shots of it.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks cool Dennis,Call me tomorrow sometime, if you can and I'll get the tub to you.Jerry


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll do that Jerry - thanks.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 19, 2011)

Great shots Dennis and I.D. way to go


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Lee - and for the ID too.  It was a little above average size for the species but it modeled great for me!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 20, 2011)

We call them,grass snakes.I dont like snakes at all.Too close for me,you nailed him Dawg.Awesome shots.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 20, 2011)

Good picture WVDAWG,hope he eats a lot of mice.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great captures of that visitor!  Yep, garter snake (aka garden snake aka grass snake  etc...).  You sure took advantage of the opportunities he offered.


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 20, 2011)

very cool shots


----------



## stev (Mar 20, 2011)

he snook up on u or u snook up on him .Nice capture .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome pictures. It was fun messing with him!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2011)

JEREMY414 said:


> Awesome pictures. It was fun messing with him!



You mean after you almost stepped on him?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

He was probably coming to see if you had stirred up any critters for him to get. Nice pictures for sure.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Mar 21, 2011)

Shoot. I aint been on GON 2 full days and your pickin on me allready.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2011)

Should make you feel right at home!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Redbow (Mar 23, 2011)

I really don't know how big those Snakes get but we had one that looked similar in our outside garage about two years ago that stayed around until the weather got cool. That winter we had no Mice to contend with in my shop.


----------



## leo (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool capture


----------

